# Flaked Wheat = Unprocessed Wheat Bran?



## philipwebb (24/9/07)

Hi All

I am trying to find a substitute for flaked wheat. My local supermarkets / health food shops do not stock anything like flaked wheat.

The only thing I can find is unprocessed wheat bran. Is this the same, or at least close enough to use sucessfully as a substitute for flaked wheat?

Thanks in advance for your replies.

Phil


----------



## niceshoes (24/9/07)

Phil74 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am trying to find a substitute for flaked wheat. My local supermarkets / health food shops do not stock anything like flaked wheat.
> 
> ...



Hey Phil,

What are you going to make with it?
Would Torrified Wheat do the trick?


Cheers,

Ian


----------



## warra48 (24/9/07)

Phil74 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am trying to find a substitute for flaked wheat. My local supermarkets / health food shops do not stock anything like flaked wheat.
> 
> ...



I don't think the wheat bran will work. As far as I am aware, the bran is the outside of the wheat kernel, and we want the inside. Have you considered using puffed wheat (the breakfast cereal), vitabrits, or weetbix ?


----------



## mfdes (24/9/07)

Wheat bran is not the same as whole wheat in any of its forms: torrefied, flaked, etc... Wheat bran is what's left over after removing the starchy part (flour). Since what you want is actually the flour or starch, wheat bran will most definetly not do.

I have seen people use wholewheat flour that's been added directly to the mash. I don't know what conversion you'd have between wheat flakes / torrefied wheat and flour, but I imagine close to 1:1.

MFS


----------



## philipwebb (24/9/07)

Thanks all for the replies.

I am looking for a substitute for either torrefied wheat and/or flaked wheat.

Is the wheat bix option realistic??

Has anybody used this with any success?

Torrefied wheat is not available to me either locally.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## mfdes (24/9/07)

Phil74 said:


> Thanks all for the replies.
> 
> I am looking for a substitute for either torrefied wheat and/or flaked wheat.
> 
> ...



Again, do some research into wheat flour. This is what most people in your situation seem to use.

MFS.


----------



## philipwebb (25/9/07)

mfdes said:


> Again, do some research into wheat flour. This is what most people in your situation seem to use.
> 
> MFS.



Thanks MFS

I will have a search around and do some investigation in to wheat flour.

Thanks

Phil


----------

